# How big will my Spoo be and he's kind of bitey



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

I know growth charts are just estimates and I'm not sure if the one's I've looked at are Poodle specific, so I'm curious based on people's experience how big my little guy is likely to get. 

At 13 weeks, he's 14 pounds and somewhere between 15" and 16". I say somewhere between that, because I'm not 100% sure how he should be standing and exactly where the withers are.

Based on the growth chart I've been looking at he is showing to be 25-26" but only 40 lbs, which seems like a disconnect. 

Also, overall he's being great and too smart for our good (first gave him no treats when going to the bathroom, then start rewarding him, then he started needing to go out every 20 minutes for a tiny pee). 

He was actually growling and biting when brushing/combing, and we fixed that by hand feeding him some kibble as we brushed him and he's now fine. However, as puppies (and some adults do) he likes to run, jump and grab a shirt or pants, which is a habit that I would like to break (before I have holes in all my clothes). 

Any suggestions on how to curb the biting like that?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not sure about the growth charts part, but will let you know that Lily is 22 3/4" at the withers as measured by an AKC official measuring agility judge. The withers is the high point of the dogs shoulder. They should be standing still, level and straight looking forward (not up or down) when measured. She weighs about 35 lbs. She is very lean, but super athletic. She eats well, but just totally burns off her food very efficiently.

I will suggest to you regarding the other issue of pulling at your clothes and being mouthy/bitey that keeping your greetings calm when you return home may help curb some of this. The worst of this behavior I had with Lily when she was young was when I came home. Keeping my demeanor relaxed really helped. I also think you should try to do things to channel your pup's physical and mental energy towards other things when this behavior starts. You can redirect him to an appropriate chew toy and away from your clothes and feet/hands. You can also work at capturing focus and teaching sits or downs. If he is on a sit, he can't be grabbing your clothes. Finally also make sure you are giving lots of physical exercise to tire this lively baby out a bit. Lots of fetch worked well for us. You may also want to look through threads in the general training sub forum for ideas. I know there are posts about these issues all over PF, including one current one where the OP has similar issues with a young spoo.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

According to this chart your puppy will be about 46 pounds and about 26 1/2 inches tall, which is pretty darn thin for that height. I am thinking you aren't measuring at the withers correctly. You measure basically to the base of the neck on the back area. I used 15.5 inches tall. Maybe he is only 14 inches tall? Then it would be around 25 inches tall and 46 pounds which is close to normal. My 25 inch male is about 52 pounds.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My standard Billy is 28" at the withers and weighs about 70lb. I got him when he was 8 months old and he has definitely grown since I got him and I thought he looked fully grown then! They do fill out a lot up till they are about 2. 
Poodles are usually quite mouthy puppies but the good news is that with firm consistent training they do grow out of it! They use their mouths for helpful things too,my precious Harley,my spoo who died in March used to take my coat off for me. I have arthritus and quite stiff arms and he used to get the end of the arm and very gently pull it off,then I turned the other way and he pulled the other arm off! My Billy did it to me the other day I think by accident and I praised him lots for helping me take off my coat but did have to rescue the coat before he ran off with it,but he is only 15 months old!
I agree with what everyone says about staying calm with your pup aswell,I know some people like to rough house with dogs but I've never encouraged that,calm and gentle is the way to go I think! He sounds a lovely little chap your boy!


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

Most of the mouthing isn't when coming home. My wife and I are working very hard not to make a big deal when we leave (to avoid separation anxiety) or when coming home.

Instead, it's stuff like when we have him outside and he's running free and as he runs by me he jumps and grabs/bites my shirt or pants while running past. Stuff like that.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

outwest said:


> According to this chart your puppy will be about 46 pounds and about 26 1/2 inches tall, which is pretty darn thin for that height. I am thinking you aren't measuring at the withers correctly. You measure basically to the base of the neck on the back area. I used 15.5 inches tall. Maybe he is only 14 inches tall? Then it would be around 25 inches tall and 46 pounds which is close to normal. My 25 inch male is about 52 pounds.


Just had him in to the vet for another round of shots and had the vet measure him in case I was doing it wrong. He said he's 18.5 lbs and 18.25". He is 16 weeks old. He also said his weight (based on looking at him, feeling skin/fat over ribs, etc.) is perfect.

So, he's still on target for about 44-46 lbs and 26" or so, assuming that chart is correct for standards. I can find a bunch of growth charts for toys, but not for standards.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

tnedator said:


> Most of the mouthing isn't when coming home. My wife and I are working very hard not to make a big deal when we leave (to avoid separation anxiety) or when coming home.
> 
> Instead, it's stuff like when we have him outside and he's running free and as he runs by me he jumps and grabs/bites my shirt or pants while running past. Stuff like that.


Yelp like it hurts and then end the play immediately. Walk away or put him separate from you for about 30-60 seconds, no more. Then try again. Repeat as needed. Soon he will get the idea that his brand of playing doesn't work to have fun with his humans. Praise him for gentleness and give a treat.

Lily's post is good advice on behavior, in my book. As far as growth, others know more than I do, as I haven't had a standard poodle...just toys.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

OMG Abbey is almost 14 weeks and weighs 23 lbs!!! I think (not sure if it's accurate) she's 16 - 17 inches, but she's 9 lbs heavier than your boy, that's a lot.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

Loki is 18 months old now, and he's 47lbs and 25 - 25 1/2" or so.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My Stella is 14 months old and is 24" tall and 39lbs. She is lean but no one has ever said she is to thin. Ive been told by many people that she is a perfect size Standard bitch. I was worried about it when I was showing her (thinking the judges would think I wasn't feeding my dog!) but I was told by my teacher at Obedience school that she is at a perfect weight and not to worry. She looks much bigger because of her long hair, but its just hair, she is a little thing underneath!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I know this post is really old, but I'll reply haha. Now that Naira plays with her toys, when I play fetch with her she gets really nippy. I've had a toy, mini and standard is she is the nippiest poodle I have ever had when she has her nippy moments. I've been stopping play and turning away from her when she does this and it's gotten a lot better. ESPECIALLY if I feed her with my hands, she has began mouthing so much more gently.

the puppy crazies dont last forever


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Ha! I didn't notice how old this was, I'll have to check that from now on, lol.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's funny how someone will sometimes resurrect an old post and many people don't realize it.  I've done it myself.

But, since it's back up... I find it can be tricky to predict the finished height of the dog at maturity. We do get asked that question often when people come to pick up their puppies and sometimes when they are looking around and want a certain size. We never promise anyone that a puppy will end up this size or that. There are so many variables including genetics, food, exercise, care, etc. We will give a best guess; which is usually within the range of the parents size. Since we try to match our dogs closely, it is usually within a couple of inches and 10 lbs. or so. Once in a while one will be little smaller or larger than we thought. And, we don't see size as a puppy being a reliable predictor for mature height and weight. 
_


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Always carry a distraction with you when you're playing with your puppy outside. You can stop play, by standing like a statue to show that fun ends with bad behavior. If that doesn't work, you can use the tug toy or whatever you have to redirect him. Wear old clothes


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

I personally I don't put much stock into growth charts. when Othello was younger he was 12 wks old and only 9lbs and stayed relatively small the first 6-7 months of his life. Now at 10 months old he is 25 1/2 inches and 55lbs (and growing ) myself and many friends thought he would be small but he fooled all of us. so just feed your pup 5 start star food and he will grow to whatever size he is supposed to be .. what size were his parents and grand parents?


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

texaspoodlelover said:


> I personally I don't put much stock into growth charts. when Othello was younger he was 12 wks old and only 9lbs and stayed relatively small the first 6-7 months of his life. Now at 10 months old he is 25 1/2 inches and 55lbs (and growing ) myself and many friends thought he would be small but he fooled all of us. so just feed your pup 5 start star food and he will grow to whatever size he is supposed to be .. what size were his parents and grand parents?


Just wanted to say I appreciate this post!  I'm like a shark when it comes to reading posts about smaller standard poodle puppies. The more I read it seems like, puppy size doesn't always correlate to adult size and that parent size is the best indicator..but of course "flukes" happen. 

Mine was 8 lbs at 12 weeks, and doubled her weight by 16 weeks (she's 16+ pounds). Still small, but she's gaining weight/height pretty rapidly.

Naira is so gentle, that some times I think it would be cool to have a big, gentle dog! But at the same time, I was interested in a smaller standard when I began my search. So no matter what size she grows into I'll be thrilled.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

the nipping thing i do understand. I have always had smaller breeds so the nipping wasnt a problem. but with penny my calves look like hamburger. they are bloody adn bruised from her nipping and biting. I am working on her and hope soon we can get it under control.


----------

